# Grouper Bait



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

After my last grouper post on here, a couple people asked me about the bait I use. Here is an explanation and a pic of the bait.

I originally caught some grouper using frozen cigs, but after a couple trips out, I started getting skunked. One day, I only had a few cigs left, so I caught some finger mullet this size. After a few hours of nothing using live finger mullet, my bait died because the batteries in my oxygenator died, so I did this to one and got a good hit within a few minutes. I eventually landed two grouper and ran out of bait over the next hour and a half. I've tried this with finger mullet, pin fish, croaker, spot, and Spanish sardines, but only the mullet is reliable. I've also used all of these fish without cutting them up, and again, the cut mullet is by far the best. I SWEAR to you, this works. If you find a spot with grouper, and you throw these at them, you'll get blown up. Ask Sawyer (ThaFish), Mitch (XxReel_FisherxX), and Johnny what happened to the mullet when the grouper came through last time we went out. They didn't touch anything else. 

I use a 5/0 Eagle Claw Razor Sharp hook (dark grey or red), and 80# fluoro leader, 50# Power Pro, and I crank the drag down. 

I use the hook to rip the fish up but simply pushing the hook through the belly and ripping it out. I do the same thing for the throat. I hook it through the back right around the pec fins. 

I hope this helps anyone who tries this. Let me know if you have any other questions.

-William


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the info now where to go??


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

submariner said:


> thks for the info now where to go??


I grouper hole. :whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

submariner said:


> thks for the info now where to go??


Your favorite Grouper reef of course.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oh, youre going grouper fishing in the bay...I was thinking you were using that set up offshore dropping down a live ruby lips or something. Now that I know that, I really want to see you offshore with that set up. That would be fun! My back hurts thinking about it! And thanks for the info, now I just lack a bay grouper hole...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Oh, youre going grouper fishing in the bay...I was thinking you were using that set up offshore dropping down a live ruby lips or something. Now that I know that, I really want to see you offshore with that set up. That would be fun! My back hurts thinking about it! And thanks for the info, now I just lack a bay grouper hole...


Oh no! That would be absolute suicide for my Stradic. I thought about trying it for some mingos. I think that would be fun, but I know I would get absolutely raped every now and then.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thats what happend to me on a 4/0, drag was locked down and it still took me back to his hole and wrapped me up on the bottom. Thought I was going to break the rod for a bit.. Good times.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Thats what happend to me on a 4/0, drag was locked down and it still took me back to his hole and wrapped me up on the bottom. Thought I was going to break the rod for a bit.. Good times.


I bet that was a nice grouper. I want to go out and catch a 50 pounder out there. I bet it's a great fight! I really want to test my Talica 20!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> I really want to test my Talica 20!


Let me throw 20' of 400 lb. mono, 3' of #12 single strand, a 15/0 Mustad, & a nice chunk of fresh ray on your Talica & yak it out for you at the grouper spot we fish. I think you'll be able to test her out pretty quick. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> I SWEAR to you, this works. If you find a spot with grouper, and you throw these at them, you'll get blown up. *Ask Sawyer (ThaFish)*, Mitch (XxReel_FisherxX), and Johnny what happened to the mullet when the grouper came through last time we went out. They didn't touch anything else.


This man speaks the truth! But for real, I was skeptical about "ruining" what seemed like a perfect bait (live finger mullet) at first, but William showed me the way. This is the only way to bait up for grouper in the bay!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> After my last grouper post on here, a couple people asked me about the bait I use. Here is an explanation and a pic of the bait.
> 
> I originally caught some grouper using frozen cigs, but after a couple trips out, I started getting skunked. One day, I only had a few cigs left, so I caught some finger mullet this size. After a few hours of nothing using live finger mullet, my bait died because the batteries in my oxygenator died, so I did this to one and got a good hit within a few minutes. I eventually landed two grouper and ran out of bait over the next hour and a half. I've tried this with finger mullet, pin fish, croaker, spot, and Spanish sardines, but only the mullet is reliable. I've also used all of these fish without cutting them up, and again, the cut mullet is by far the best. I SWEAR to you, this works. If you find a spot with grouper, and you throw these at them, you'll get blown up. Ask Sawyer (ThaFish), Mitch (XxReel_FisherxX), and Johnny what happened to the mullet when the grouper came through last time we went out. They didn't touch anything else.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing. I have done the best for 20lb + grouper with live pin fish in the gulf. We got over a slew of scamps one day and caught 7 on squid in 20 minutes.


----------

